# thanks in advance



## enJoanet

hola gent!!

Com dirieu "thanks in advance" (merci d'avance) en català???
Ja porto una estoneta cercant una traducció i la veritat és que no em surt res que soni català..


thanks in advance..;


Joan.


----------



## Mione

Hola! La veritat és que crec que s'utilitza més l'expressió en castellà (gracias de antemano) que en català. Però en català és: gràcies per endavant 

Salutacions!


----------



## enJoanet

_"gràcies per endavant "_ no et sembla massa col.loquial??


----------



## Mione

Doncs la veritat és que no, no em sembla col·loquial. A més, no se m'acut cap altre expressió, ni tan sols en castellà... només n'hi ha una :S. He intentat buscar textos per internet que poguessin tenir el "gràcies per endavant" i que no fossin missatges, com tu dius, col·loquials. I la veritat és que he trobat alguns casos en què han utilitzat l'expressió que t'he dit i tot el text en conjunt és en català que considero estàndard. 

Petons.


----------



## enJoanet

Hola!
doncs moltes gràcies per totes aquestes precisions...! 
i fins aviat!
Joan.


----------



## Laia

Hola,

"Gràcies per avançat" també em sona natural.


----------



## enJoanet

moltes gràcies a tu també!!

Joan


----------



## Mione

És una bona proposta també. No hi havia caigut . 

Salutacions!


----------



## ryba

Hola!

I què us sembla _gràcies d'avançada_? Google en dóna força ocurrències (i de _mercès d'avançada_ també).


----------



## Palomi666

Hola!
Què us sembla _gràcies en endavant_? No em sona malament...


----------



## Bastaix

Gràcies per endavant / Gràcies de bestreta (o a la bestreta)


----------



## ryba

Gràcies, però què tal _gràcies d'avançada_?

#*9* és una pregunta nova amb la qual he fet reviure aquest fil per esbrinar si us sembla correcte, si es pot fer servir. Entenc que pot ser que, amb el ventall de maneres de dir-ho que hi ha (_per endavant_, _de bestreta_, _per avançat_), _d'avançada_ tingui un ús diferent i no es consideri correcte en combinació amb _gràcies_.


----------



## betulina

A mi personalment "gràcies d'avançada" em sona estrany, però també m'hi sona "de bestreta", que no ho havia sentit ni llegit mai fins que vaig conèixer WR. Personalment només em sonen naturals "per endavant", principalment, i "per avançat".

Sobre "gràcies en endavant", que comenta Palomi666, jo ho interpreto que et dono les gràcies ja per sempre: d'ara en endavant, considera que ja t'he donat les gràcies; per mi, doncs, té un matís diferent, i en realitat no crec que ho hagi dit mai.

Així és tal com ho veig jo...


----------



## ryba

betulina said:


> A mi personalment "gràcies d'avançada" em sona estrany, però també m'hi sona "de bestreta", que no ho havia sentit ni llegit mai fins que vaig conèixer WR. Personalment només em sonen naturals "per endavant", principalment, i "per avançat".



Moltes gràcies, Betulina!!!

Un misteri. Fins i tot semblaria possible que la col·locació _gràcies d'avançada_ no fos pròpia de cap dialecte (mmm, que fos un neologisme creat _ad hoc_, una invenció que respon a les necessitats expressives dels parlants que no se'ls acudeix la manera de dir-ho en català), ja que, per exemple, *_gràcies d'avantmà_, que és incorrecta, dóna dues vegades més resultats de cerca que _gràcies d'avançada_. Tot i això, *_gràcies d'avantmà _és un calc de l'espanyol, i això explica la tendència a utilitzar-lo. Què explicaria la tendència a dir _gràcies d'avançada_, que dóna un nombre decent de resultats?


----------



## dePrades

Voto per "gràcies per endavant"... i no sona gens col·loquial!


----------

